# zeldar's 2.5 gallon



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

Time to set up a journal for my other tank. Its a standard 2.5 gallon. I've actually had the tank for a while but it just recently got planted. Its been my bettas home for a while and now hes got some plants to enjoy.

tank: 2.5 gallon
lighting: 13watt Ott-lite on timer for 8hrs a day
filter: red sea nano filter (in the picture is a nasty tetra filter but i ditched it)
co2: daily dose of excel but I'll soon add DIY co2
ferts: right now just flourish but if plants need it I'll add NPK
substrate: eco complete
hardscape: twigs and leftover crumbs from ryuoh rock
plants: marsilea minuta and mm dwarf, HC, dwarf hairgrass, fissidens, anubias petite
fauna: betta, I'll add in a nerite and eventually RCS once they become adults

FTS, please ignore ugly eyesore filter


















betta in old stomping grounds


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

got some new pics up.

I got someHydrocotyle verticillata and Ranunculus inundatus from Crispino Ramos for my 10gallon and had some left overs so I put like 4 nodes of the hydro in this tank. I also added the mini pellia mentioned in the last post.

fts









closeup









mini pellia









betta


----------



## nguyendetecting (Dec 26, 2008)

nice growth, I like your setup I have a 2.5 that is sitting empty. How long do you run your light?


----------



## zeldar (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: zeldar's 2.5 gallon "cave"*

So I just did a major rescape to this 2.5 gallon. The only thing that I kept is the HC carpet on the right side.

I used 2 seiryu stones to form a "cave" for the hardscape. Just planted some HM behind the rocks to form a background forest. Then on the left foreground is a mini pellia carpet. I plan on adding some tropica 049 to the right side of the rock cave. I am going to let this thing grow out emmersed for a while.





































rotala mini type 2


----------



## simwiz (Apr 1, 2010)

I like your rescaping! Keep us updated!


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

simwiz said:


> I like your rescaping! Keep us updated!


I agree.

I think this tank will look great soon. It is certainly off to a great start.


----------

